# Draw length thought.



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

Using the verticle line from the siding in the picture ( don’t know if it’s plumb) I’d guess you’re marginally long. Maybe 1/4 in or even less. I’d experiment with d loop length. Maybe try 5 in of string to tie your d-loop.


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

It’s the angle of the camera, I was using my iPhone on video then took some screenshots.. the camera was kind of twisted, the paneling is plumb. .. thank you for your input I will do some tweaks.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Your draw elbow is right at or a hair below the arrow line. This would normally be an indication of a long draw setting. The most important thing is your sight picture. If your sight picture is a wide wavey float that is indicative of a draw setting that is too long. Short choppy sight picture is usually a setting that is too short.

.02


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

thanks for your .02 i see what you mean about elbow, i also thank you for the sight picture tip. more tweaking to do


----------

